# Front Bearings



## jimincanow (Dec 10, 2004)

I have an 84 Stanza with 79,000 miles that I need to replace the front wheel bearings. What I need to know is 1. How hard of a job is it and 2. Are there any special tools that I need to do this. Thanks for your help.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

You'll need to pull the hubs off, knock the bearings out and press the new ones in. Harder then it sounds and yes you will need some special tools to remove bearings without damaging hub or the new bearings. Get yourself a manual for your model, this will give you an idea of what is involved.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The easiest way is to have a "hub tamer set," which is a lot of $$. Having access to ait tools is a big plus, as well. If you don't have access to a press, your best option would be to remove the steer knuckle assy. and have a machine shop or auto repair shop press the old bearing out and the new bearing in. It'll cost you a couple dollars but is cheaper than investing into a bunch of tools you'll never use again and less aggravating.

Autozone.com has the procedure to remove the knuckle:

http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/18/0d/56/0900823d80180d56/repairInfoPages.htm


----------

